

MoviePass: Go to the movies as often as you want - herbig
http://www.businessinsider.com/moviepass-launches-subscription-service-2012-10

======
uptown
My aversion to movie theaters isn't the cost - but the other patrons. Whether
it's talking during the movie, or someone texting on their phone illuminating
their row with its screen, or somebody 10 rows up that's left their blinking
bluetooth earpiece on their ear - movie theaters are annoying places to try to
enjoy a movie.

The alternative is to wait a few months and watch it in the comfort of your
home, at a fraction of the cost, in an environment that's likely to be good-
enough from an audio/video standpoint. You've also got your own food, and the
option to pause the movie. Aside from some movies where the visual effects may
merit going to a theatre, it's becoming increasingly less desirable for me to
do so.

